# Tractor show in Bangor, PA May 21-22, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

PUBLIC WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE

19th ANNUAL
SWAP MEET & FLEA MARKET
Bangor, Pennsylvania

MAY 21 & 22, 2005

SPONSORED BY
The Blue Mountain Antique Gas
& Steam Engine Association, INC.
Jacktown Community Center * Bangor-Richmond Road

BUY-SELL-SWAP
* GAS & STEAM TRACTORS
* RELATED ITEMS OR PARTS
* CAR PARTS
* SOUVENIRS



AUCTION SALE - SUNDAY 1 p.m.

ENTERTAINMENT - SATURDAY & SUNDAY 1-4 p.m.

FLEA MARKET VENDORS WANTED!
FREE ADMISSION & PARKING
Chain Saw Wood Carver
GOOD FOOD ON GROUNDS
Grounds open 7 a.m. to 10 a.m. Breakfast

PRIMITIVE CAMPING AVAILABLE
PLENTY OF MOTELS IN SURROUNDING AREAS


----------

